

How We Use Docker (And Why We Can’t Live Without It) - annamarie
http://www.hakkalabs.co/articles/use-docker-cant-live-without

======
julianez
Pretty good summary. Did you compare Docker to anything else (ElasticBox, etc)
before you made this decision?

~~~
attero
Author here, it's the first time I hear about ElasticBox here, but it sounds
interesting - I see that it supports docker too.

Before Docker we used Vagrant with virtual machines. It's a decent tool, but
it doesn't really help with deployment - you don't ship virtual machines from
vagrant, as you can with Docker containers and with Vagrant - developer's
machines tend to diverge.

We've chosen Docker because it's lightweight, portable and we've seen lots of
potential in this tool. It's ecosystem grows really fast, but docker is pretty
stable now.

